
Show HN: Views Tools, a simple way to design React interfaces (YC SUS '18) - dariojcravero
Hi everyone!<p>We&#x27;re launching Views Tools today as part of YC Startup School 2018!<p>Our long term goal is to simplify development and we&#x27;re starting with how product teams build their apps today.<p>Views Tools is a simple way to design React Web and Native interfaces without writing code.<p>You can try it now at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;views.tools" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;views.tools</a>.<p>Thanks!<p>Darío
======
tomatuxtemple
I was never a big fan of the design hand-off and it was too hard to get into
full-on coding, but for as long as I can remember, I wanted to become better
at making interfaces.

HTML, CSS classes, ids and abstract connections used to throw me off. Becoming
a full time developer never interested me either. I only wanted to control the
design side of things. Coding felt hard, and templated, or bootstrapped,
libraries were never good enough.

When I met Darío, we decided to simplify the way we develop applications, and
it led to the launch of the Views programming language and its React compiler.

Views Tools is about more than just making components:

\- A reduced front-end learning curve for designers. \- No templates. \-
Cross-platform. \- Custom animations. \- State slicing and live-build preview.
\- No design hand-off. \- Speed up your deployment timelines. \- Deliver high-
quality software.

Experience full design control over interfaces in production. Make the real
thing! Stop at nothing!

